# Titanium or Steel scrape blocks..



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

I have seen these titanium blocks around but I don't remember how big they were. Does anybody know the dimensions?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

i make and sell these on here for $25 for TWO SETS SHIPPED (thats 4 blocks) :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

i just do steel ones though, made from 1.5x1.5x2.5 cold rolled steel. weld to 1/4 x2x2 angle.



there is a guy on ebay who does steel and titanium blocks 

but its hard to beat my price (he charges double)


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

use titanium blocks... they throw blue sparks.. very phat


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Sep 5 2006, 02:52 PM~6109819
> *use titanium blocks... they throw blue sparks.. very phat
> *


true but titanium blocks are expensive, and there isnt alot of difference between the two



my buddy hilomx6 replaced is titanium's with the ones i make. there is not a noticeable difference. except the cold roll steel ones last longer


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks. I seen the one on Ebay, but that only has a titanium insert.


----------



## 12bubba1990 (Jun 11, 2013)

i would like to buy 2 from you how would i go by doing so if you can send me more info to my email at [email protected] thanks


classic customs said:


> i make and sell these on here for $25 for TWO SETS SHIPPED (thats 4 blocks) :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Probably use a time machine to go back to 2006 and hit him up. Be carefull buying blocks if looking for titanium, a magnet will not stick to titanium but even so I've bought 3 pairs on here all from guys claiming to check with a magnet and they ended up being regular steel.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Any size...


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

I use neither I just tape 2 stacks of mix CD's purchased from BJMIKETHEHOMOCHOLO. The sparks aren't that great but it's better than actually listening to the CD's


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Lulz.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## totoeri00 (Aug 13, 2013)

how u doing, im interested in purchasing some scrapping blocks. please email me so we can make arrangements if u still selling them. at [email protected] thanks


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I LIKE WHITE LIGHT.. TITANIUM GIVES OFF A BETTER EFFECT


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

187PURE said:


> I LIKE WHITE LIGHT.. TITANIUM GIVES OFF A BETTER EFFECT


is dat how dey do it in LA


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

ttt who has them???????


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

No one


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

here ya go....if ya cant find them cheaper
http://www.waylayedinc.com/Waylayed2010/ww/categories/Titanium-Drag-Blocks/


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Probably use a time machine to go back to 2006 and hit him up. Be carefull buying blocks if looking for titanium, a magnet will not stick to titanium but even so I've bought 3 pairs on here all from guys claiming to check with a magnet and they ended up being regular steel.


Old topic but curious where and how you mounted them. On your Regal i assume?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Old topic but curious where and how you mounted them. On your Regal i assume?


Nah i never put any on a regal. You would have to make a mount to drop down from the frame or bumper. I've got some blocks still but i don't see a way to get them scraping and not see half the bracket n block sticking out when parked.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Was thinking of mounting them to engine crossmember somehow


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> Was thinking of mounting them to engine crossmember somehow


you could. but you're better off making a "bar" from square tubing and mounting them on the frame under the rear bumper.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

That's do-able. I'd have to cut my coils down then or buy another set for front and back


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Reason I was thinking of mounting them in front is so they won't be so noticeable


----------



## Andrew Morales (Sep 10, 2016)

will you email me your info [email protected]


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Andrew Morales said:


> will you email me your info [email protected]


10 YEAR OLD TOPIC


----------



## Tater (Dec 5, 2021)

Guest said:


> i make and sell these on here for $25 for TWO SETS SHIPPED (thats 4 blocks) :biggrin:


----------



## CakitaStylePito (Aug 27, 2021)

OG topic but magnesium bars make 10 times longer spark trail also Ive seen folks use trailer balls on each side of the frame in the rear


----------

